# Has anybody on this site FULLY RECOVER from drug induced dp/dr.



## crusinthrulife (Mar 23, 2013)

I was just wondering if anybody has actually truly recovered and returned back to normal from this horrid condition. I developed it 2 years ago from a bad experience with marijuana. Im kinda at wits end, and dont know what to do. The vision issues and the feeling of always being exhausted and half sleeping really get to me sometimes. Any advice or words of encouragement on beating this and coming out the other end would be wonderful.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

How it was triggered in your case doesn't matter. People have recovered from it, so can you.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

My first bout with DP/DR was induced by marijuana at age 15. I was an absolute wreck my friend...thought i had everything from Schizophrenia to Alzheimer's disease. Working out and trying to chase women at the pool the following Summer helped me move on. I never touched marijuana again but unfortunately I relapsed two years later for no apparent reason while sitting on a friends couch and i was able to recover once again during football season the following year.

The consistencies in curing myself from both of my DP/DR experiences was physical activity, distraction, and exposure to sun light. DP/DR has a very foggy feeling to it, the one thing that destroys fog in Nature is sunlight. Distracting yourself is so important...you can knock out all three birds with one stone if you are physically active outdoors. Run, jog, long walks, yard work, lounging by the pool....these are great activities to help burn the fog of DP/DR. The sun gives life to the whole planet, without it there would be no life of any kind

Our bodies were created to be physically active outdoors....but unfortunately smart phones, lap tops, television, movies consume alot of peoples attention these days...that crap just zombifies your mind so try and limit your exposure to these things and focus more on trying to interact with real people.

Hope this helps man - best of luck to you, DON'T GIVE UP!!! This disorder is an F-ed up maze but once you're mind is willing to accept life again it is all worth it!!!


----------



## crusinthrulife (Mar 23, 2013)

did you have mild vision problems. like sensitivity to light,visual snow and just a haze or foggy vision feeling. Also i experience very dry scracthy eyes at times. I feel like im somewhat still high.I have very litttle motivaton or drive to do anything although i still work a full time job.

I also experience flushing where my face feels extrmely hot and gets red and tingly. Did you experience any of these. if so how did u get them to go away. thanks mate


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> My first bout with DP/DR was induced by marijuana at age 15. I was an absolute wreck my friend...thought i had everything from Schizophrenia to Alzheimer's disease. Working out and trying to chase women at the pool the following Summer helped me move on. I never touched marijuana again but unfortunately I relapsed two years later for no apparent reason while sitting on a friends couch and i was able to recover once again during football season the following year.
> 
> The consistencies in curing myself from both of my DP/DR experiences was physical activity, distraction, and exposure to sun light. DP/DR has a very foggy feeling to it, the one thing that destroys fog in Nature is sunlight. Distracting yourself is so important...you can knock out all three birds with one stone if you are physically active outdoors. Run, jog, long walks, yard work, lounging by the pool....these are great activities to help burn the fog of DP/DR. The sun gives life to the whole planet, without it there would be no life of any kind
> 
> ...


I had a very brief episode of recovery a few weeks ago after 5 months of suffering with DP/DR. I second everything you've said ESPECIALLY sunlight. Simply getting out of the house is so important to recovery, yet so hard to do. When I began to recover every day was progressively better than the last because I got the motivation to do more and more, and my fears of panic attacks or derealization in public vanished. Just as anxiety can snowball into worsened symptoms, so can recovery. Unfortunately, like you said it comes back randomly sometimes. I relapsed last Friday with a fairly strong panic attack. Had another small one on Monday and then was woken up from my sleep with another last night. These are the most frequent occurrences since I became DP'd. I even had the fear of schizophrenia starting this morning. DP is very strange but yes it is possible to recover. You can start TODAY by just GETTING OUT OF THE HOUSE and (very important) GETTING OFF OF THIS SITE. Go to a restaurant you really enjoy, meet up with friends, go for a walk, sit in your backyard in the sun. I promise you'll feel better.


----------



## philandrjack (Feb 20, 2013)

Check out this article:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Marijuana-and-Depersonalization/Derealization:-How-They-Relate&id=5767357


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

crusinthrulife said:


> did you have mild vision problems. like sensitivity to light,visual snow and just a haze or foggy vision feeling. Also i experience very dry scracthy eyes at times. I feel like im somewhat still high.I have very litttle motivaton or drive to do anything although i still work a full time job.
> 
> I also experience flushing where my face feels extrmely hot and gets red and tingly. Did you experience any of these. if so how did u get them to go away. thanks mate


My vision was foggy, almost like a blanket had been put over my mind....i have never dealt with the tingly face, but i did have the dry and burning eyes....the more i cried and acknowledged my pains the burning of the eyes would go away. I have a spiritual theory that the eyes burn because your body is trying to expel negative energy and that crying and acknowledging that pain is the only way to release it. The only medicine against negative emotion is to create positive emotion which is not easy to do in this F-ed up world!!! But in order to let the good energy in you have to clear out the blockage.... i have recovered from this disorder.

Does your family and friends know you're dealing with this disorder??? The first two times i walked it alone for the most part....this time around i had to tell my parents and a few friends in order to have support and someone to discuss my experiences with. Get some sunlight, talk to people you love and care about, distract your mind...i enjoy word search and crossword puzzles, they keep my mind distracted


----------



## crusinthrulife (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks man, today has been a really bad day for me.. just felt like a total zombie. i feel like i can stare at the same spot for hours. i have alot of head pressure and my eyes are fucked upp. THanks for the input, its great to talk to someone who knows whats going on. keep in touch!


----------



## Albert (May 6, 2013)

Yeah i did. Its funny because i don't really remember when i got better. i just kinda realized that that i hadn't felt zoned out in a long time. I mean i still daydream sometimes, but only when im really bored like anyone else would. And i still sometimes get anxious, but only when i have reason to, like if I wake up late for work or something. I even smoke weed every now and then haha, and it doesnt bug me at all. Before i would trip out when i saw OTHER people smoking. But yeah dude, just dont think about it. One day you'll just realize that you haven't felt dp in a while and then bam you're good.


----------

